#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Vorstellung, tot zu sein >

## Krissi

Hi! Ich habe mal eine Frage! Ich muß dazu sagen, das ich auch etwas abergläubisch bin. Habt Ihr Euch schon mal vorgestellt , tot zu sein. Das die ganze Familie um einen rumsteht und einen anschaut? klingt zwar etwas komisch, aber ich hatte diesen Gedanken schon einmal. Was noch komisch ist... ich habe mir auch vorgestellt, das mein Onkel mir Geld gibt. Das ist jetzt gestern eingetreten. Jetzt habe ich auch Angst, das ich vielleicht bald sterben muß. Das das was ich mir vorgestellt habe eintreten wird. Ich weiß nicht, warum ich an soetwas denke. Wahrscheinlich weil ich mir beides relativ zur gleichen Zeit vorgestellt habe. Es war kein Traum!
Aber hattet Ihr soetwas auch schon einmal? Das macht mich im Moment echt kirre! 
LG

----------


## Teetante

Warum sollte ich mir vorstellen, tot zu sein? Ich steh mitten im Leben und habe nicht vor, diese Erde so schnell zu verlassen!! 
Leicht verwirrte Grüße, Teetante

----------


## Küken

Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich weiß das ich mal tot umfall aber deshalb denk ich doch nicht dranw ie es wäre. 
Ich beschäftige mich zwar damit, aber das ist doch was ganz anderes. Ich kann Andrea nur zu stimmen...  
Lg Küken

----------


## Medident

Klarer Fall,
jeder hat sich wohl schon mal vorstellt, wie es wäre tot zu sein, aber da einen Zusammenhang zwischen Vorstellung und Wirklichkeit zu sehen? Nee! Heute Nacht hatte ich im Traum einen Autounfall,....und ich würde nicht "im Traum" daran deknken, dass das eintrifft (obwohl-muss da gerade an diesen fiesen Film "Final Destination" denken :scull: ist ja nur ein Film!).
Das mit deinem Onkel war doch ein netter Zufall oder weise Voraussicht deinerseits, aber der Aberglaube ist so alt wie die Menschheit....und ganz schwer tot zu kriegen. 
Gruß, Anne

----------


## conny79

Hallo Krissi, 
vor 10 Monaten ist ein guter Freund von mir plötzlich an einer Lungenembolie verstorben.
ich muss dazu sagen, er hatte auch schon einen Herzfehler. Er war erst 34 Jahre alt und hatte eigentlich noch sein ganzes Leben vor sich. Seit seinem Tod denke ich oft an den Tod, aber ich stelle mir vor, dass die Toten immer noch bei uns sind und somit mit uns weiterleben. Ich bin aber dennoch unendlich traurig dass ich ihn nicht mehr hören und fühlen kann. Außerdem fehlen mir unsere Gespräche.  
Gruß 
Cornelia

----------


## sheena

Also vorgestellt tod zu sein habe ich mir noch nicht,
aber darüber nachgedacht was danach kommt.

----------


## mandalaya

Liebe Krissi ,  
was Du da schilderst , klingt für mich schon etwas nach Zwangsgedanken . 
Mein Tipp für Dich ist , daß Du versuchen solltest , Dich mit etwas schönem abzulenken , wenn diese Überlegungen wieder auftauchen . 
Je weniger Du Dich mit dem Thema beschäftigst , um so schneller werden sie wieder vergehen . 
Wenn Du ständig darüber nachdenkst , dann wird es mit der Zeit schwieriger , sich davon zu lösen , also steig lieber gleich aus diesem Zug aus . 
Liebe Grüße 
mandalaya

----------


## anonym_00

toll Antwort  
Krisi 
das ist nur in deinem kopf ich denke weil du warscheinlich ziemlich angst vor dem sterben hast?

----------


## baesle

@krissi   
Hallo, mir geht es so ähnlcih, vor kurzem ist eine ehemalige arbeitskollegin von mir gestorben ich konnte die ersten Tage kaum schlafen, nicht weil ich soo traurig war aber weil es mich beschäftigt hat (hauptsächlich wie sie gestorben war).
letzendlich muss ich sagen ich denke gleich/ähnlich ich habe eine gewisse traurigkeit und denke aber eher immer an die hinterbliebenen. 
was mich zum thema allgemein einfällt, ich glaube jetzt nicht an was übersinnliches aber mir ist was komisches passiert ich habe zweimal nachdem ich einen job aufgeört ist jeweils eine von den kolleginen gestorben (beide überfahren).  
ich glaube nich an übersinnliches aber es hat mich beunruigt weil bei meinem 3 job den ich aufgeört habe ne kollegin auch kurz später nen autounfall hatte aber zum glück nicht gestorben ist.

----------


## Ravenna

waerend meiner schulzeit habe ich mir mal vorgestellt das meine mutter mir eine stonewashed jeans schenkt (wir waren immer knapp bei kasse und ich hab grundsaetzlich die sachen meiner schwester aufgetragen). und siehe da, ich komm nach hause und meine mutter schenkte mir eine stonewashed jeans...ich habs natuerlich oefter probiert, aber, es ist nie wieder was eingetreten was ich mir vorgestellt hab  :Grin:  schade! LOL 
du kannst also getrosst davon ausgehen das dass geld von deinem onkel ein zufall war, und die wahrscheinlichkeit das nochmal was auftritt was du dir vorstellst ist doch sehr gering  :Grin:

----------


## Anonymisiert

mir ist sowas auch schon mal passiert.. allerdings hatt ich eher soetwas wie visionen.. du kannst mir glauben .. musst du aber nicht, ich bin zwar gläubisch und interessiert an dem übernatürlchem/ spirituellem.. aber zu dem zeitpunkt hbae ich auch regelmäßig sehr oft zu gott gebetet.. das leben ist wirklich was außergewöhnliches..

----------

